

How I got around HTML+CSS, in the name of responsiveness. - waltercfilho
http://www.waltercarvalho.com/blog/2012/07/24/in-the-name-of-responsivenes/

======
voltagex_
There's something a little off about your code screenshot - it's very slightly
blurry. Any chance of replacing it with an embedded gist?

